# Alternatives to FortiFlora



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had my 12yr old GSD on FortiFlora for over a year now. I know she really doesn't like the taste of the powder, is there anything else I can use? Possibly in pill form? Thanks...


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

PB8 is a probiotic pill that works well. It is from your local Vitamin Shop. GNC also has priobotic pills as well.

I've used PB8 before and had good results.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search/en/q...:20090427194912

Another option is Activia or other yogurt that has a good amount of the good bacteria in it. I normally give Angeles Activia after he comes in from playing really hard.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I tried Fortiflora, which in all honesty, I think isn't worth the money at all. I don't think it works well, and the ingredients list is scary.









For the best punch, I've found that a good quality HUMAN probiotic capsule is the best way to go. You can get them at a drug store, Costco (that's where I get mine. They're behind the pharmacy cashier). I'm guessing that Sam's club sells them too. Many of these have to be refrigerated. If the one you buy requires it, do so.

This is the stuff I buy. It has a mixture of bacteria. http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.asp...y=1&topnav=&s=1 But when I gave just acidophilus, I got good results as well. 

Then, feed one a day either in peanut butter, cream cheese, or however you give your dog pills (some will just swallow them). Don't let your dog chew them. The protective coating helps the bacteria survive stomach acid. 

If you're giving it for a specific reason like SIBO, you may need to give more often. My GSD had SIBO and I gave him two a day. Three when he had an an episode of diarrhea and I needed to get his GI flora back in line. But that was pretty rare. The probiotics kept him "in balance" almost perfectly. 

I've read research that says probiotics intended for dogs aren't as effective as those intended for humans that are used on dogs. 

I've heard that people get good results with Activia. But that stuff is actually pretty expensive compared to just buying the probiotics. And I don't want to give my dog the sugar (although I understand that Dannon is coming out with a plain yogurt flavor). But that is an option as well. If your pup is lactose intolerant, yogurt isn't an option anyway. 

Either way, those are two options. But I wouldn't waste any more money on Fortiflora if I were you.


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

I found a Probiotic Acidophilus made by Puritan Vitamins, it contains Citrus Pectin, does anyone know if this is safe for dogs?


----------

